# 1/12th Scale Suggested Starting Rollout 19Turn



## bobphelps (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a suggested 12th rollout for the following motors? Track is medium and semi-technical!

19Turn Chameleon?

19Turn Reedy?

Thanks


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

bobphelps said:


> Does anyone have a suggested 12th rollout for the following motors? Track is medium and semi-technical!
> 
> 19Turn Chameleon?
> 
> ...


You got an answer on rctech. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=99640

Follow the link and everyone will get why I posted this.

Tim


----------

